# Auf Langzeit ein gefüllter Goldbeutel.



## cycho (12. September 2007)

Wollte mal erfragen was euer Erfahrungsschatz zu diesem Thema ausspuckt.

Wie komme ich an mehr Gold?
Sollte ich lieber gepflückte Kräuter im AH verkaufen oder die Ergebnisse davon also Alchie*Items (mal unbachtet ob Tränke, Elexiere oder Transmutationen!)

Oder vlt. doch ne Mischung aus beidem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich brauche nu ma wieder paar mehr Gold für Epic-Mount und allg. auch die Frage ob man damit "Reich" werden kann?


mfg cYCHo   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebenstein (12. September 2007)

cycho schrieb:


> Wollte mal erfragen was euer Erfahrungsschatz zu diesem Thema ausspuckt.
> 
> Wie komme ich an mehr Gold?
> Sollte ich lieber gepflückte Kräuter im AH verkaufen oder die Ergebnisse davon also Alchie*Items (mal unbachtet ob Tränke, Elexiere oder Transmutationen!)
> ...




Kräuter im AH zu verkaufen ist glaube ich nicht das beste. Denn die Leute die Alchimie haben, machen auch meist Kräuterkunde gleich mit. Aus Erfahrung habe ich gesehen, dass sich Tränke (vorallem Erstklassiger Heil- und Manatrank) sehr gut verkaufen lassen. Preise schwanken da glaube so um 15-20g/5stk.


Reicht wirst Du dadurch wohl nicht, oder jedenfalls nicht schnellstmöglich. Mag aber auch nur Ansichtssache sein. Zum vernünftig und schnellem Gold machen find eich persönlich noch Schneiderei und nebenbei Kürschnerei am besten.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. September 2007)

Die Frage kannst du dir am besten selbst beantworten, indem du dir die Preise im AH anschaust und vergleichst ob es sich lohnt daraus Tränke zu machen, oder eben die Kräuter so reinzusetzen.
Diese "Erfahrung" muss man selbst machen, da die Preise von Server zu Server und Horde zu Allianz durchaus unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## Gnar'kol (13. September 2007)

Nebenstein schrieb:


> Kräuter im AH zu verkaufen ist glaube ich nicht das beste. Denn die Leute die Alchimie haben, machen auch meist Kräuterkunde gleich mit. Aus Erfahrung habe ich gesehen, dass sich Tränke (vorallem Erstklassiger Heil- und Manatrank) sehr gut verkaufen lassen. Preise schwanken da glaube so um 15-20g/5stk.
> Reicht wirst Du dadurch wohl nicht, oder jedenfalls nicht schnellstmöglich. Mag aber auch nur Ansichtssache sein. Zum vernünftig und schnellem Gold machen find eich persönlich noch Schneiderei und nebenbei Kürschnerei am besten.




Natürlich kannste damit viel Gold machen. Musst halt nur die gut verkaufbaren Tränke/Elixiere brauen und ins AH stellen. Und natürlich entsprechend viel farmen.


----------



## Gregorius (14. September 2007)

Wie schon gesagt, das hängt vom Server und der Fraktion ab. Auf Malygos als Allianzler bringt es definitiv um die 20% mehr Gewinn die Kräuter (ab Traumblatt aufwärts zumindest) zu verkaufen als Tränke daraus zu brauchen. Zumindest haben das meine Beobachtungen in den letzten Wochen ergeben...


----------



## Mesmeras (20. Oktober 2007)

meine erfahrungen auf blutkessel/horde sind, dass sich die kräuter (so ab pestblüte) ziemlich gut verkaufen, weil es keiner anbietet. reich wird man davon aber nicht^^ ich empfehle mana- und heiltränke und bestimmte elixiere (elixier des mungos, elixier der rohen gewalt usw....) die verkaufen sich auch an 70er gut.
Ich mache das so, dass ich das zeug nicht ins ah stelle sondern direkt in den hauptstädten im handelschannel frage, ob das jem. gebrauchen kann. dann stelle ichs entweder gegen mats und (wichtig!!!!) trinkgeld her oder nehme meine eigenen mats und lasse mich dafür dann fett auszahlen

MFG Balróg


----------



## Mattu (25. Oktober 2007)

also meine Jägerin ist "Meister der Transmutation", sammelt täglich die Partikel für Urerde, Urfeuer, Urluft, Urmana und Urwasser und transmutiert diese 5 Teile zu Urmacht. 1x Urmacht / Tag ist da drin (manchmal resultiert ja - wie das bei den Transi-Meistern so ist - 2x, 3x oder selten auch 5x Urmacht für 1x Materialien). Urmacht verkauft sich für durchschnittlich 85 g pro Stk, wenn nicht mehr (Serverabhängig und von Angebot-/Nachfrage / Zeitpunkt des AH-Verkaufs). Ist etwas aufwändig wenn du das täglich machst, aber was besseres kenn ich auch nicht im moment.


----------

